
MIT Developers Plan Collapsible Car for City Driving - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,308636,00.html
======
izak30
There has been a lot of buzz about this, but I would predict that it catches
on much more quickly in asia; Americans like their individuality, and to own
their own things, maybe if zipcar does better these would catch on, but in a
midwest _cough_ metropolis.. I still don't know anyone who uses our shared car
service (flexcar).

